
State of Python in 2018 - SoylentOrange
https://medium.com/@dbkats/state-of-python-in-2018-68fe478f8bb6
======
SoylentOrange
I'm the author and I'm happy to answer any questions about this post.

~~~
byt143
Can you elaborate on your claim that python 4 will probably ship with a JIT?

~~~
SoylentOrange
I don’t know if it _will_ , but I agree with the author of [1] that it should.
Python should aim to be faster in its next iteration, as it is increasingly
being used for long running computational tasks like science experiments. I
would go further and argue for direct integration of numpy into the language
to achieve faster performance.

I don’t have any inside track knowledge on plans for Py4.

EDIT: see PEP 523

[1]: [https://hackernoon.com/4-things-i-want-to-see-in-
python-4-0-...](https://hackernoon.com/4-things-i-want-to-see-in-
python-4-0-85b853e86a88)

~~~
CogitoCogito
> I would go further and argue for direct integration of numpy into the
> language to achieve faster performance.

What do you mean by "direct integration" exactly and why do you think it would
improve performance? I initially thought you meant for it to be part of the
standard library, but I don't see why that would bring any performance
benefits.

